# Looking to lease my tesla to a responsible Uber driver



## PlatinumTesla (4 mo ago)

My name is Nicole and I just moved to SOMA three months ago. I own a beautiful model S tesla and I just got brand new tires and rims on it But It just sits in the basement because I don’t drive hardly at all. Honestly I take Uber because I hate driving in the city. I purchased free supercharging for life on my Tesla so Uber drivers interested in renting it from me would never have to pay for gas again and all the money they make would be strictly profit. This means he will never have to pay gas again well at least while you’re renting my tesla. I’m still deciding on the price on which I would like to rent my tesla and all the logistics Still need to be worked out. I was just wondering if any of you would be interested in doing this? This beautiful car is just sitting in my garage collecting dust. Someone else could be enjoying it and Not having to pay for gas for an agreed amount of time…right? Or maybe you just want to try it out for a week crush? I’m also willing to do that at a reasonable price. Please let me know if anybody’s interested With your ideas. I’m trying to stay away from the apps that do this for you as they take almost half of your money I could do it much cheaper than they can because I would be getting 100%


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

HaHaHaHa…. Responsible Uber Driver …. Lol


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Let me think...

I have a "beautiful Model S Tesla" worth tens of thousands of dollars just collecting dust in the garage. Hmmm... What should I do with it...? Oh..., I know!!! I'll rent it to an Uber driver so he/she trash it and put miles on it!!! What a genius idea!!! 

Yup, sounds exactly what I would do, too, if I faced such a dilemma. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I got this beautiful diamond. Just sitting around. I want to sell it. But I am not sure how much.
This is a stupid person or a troll.who would want they beautiful car to be used as a taxi...oh i forgot 
Diamond has lifetime cleaning and certification. 
Oh free gas....
TROLL


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi Nicole. Contrary to what you've just been exposed to, there are responsible Uber drivers around. We have several very clean looking Tesla's doing rideshare in my locale. For myself, I already drive an electric car, and as well I don't know where 'SOMA' is. So, not a good candidate.

Having said that, knowing what I know about the rideshare business (sounds like you have never done it), I would be tempted to put the car up on Turo if I really really wanted it to produce income, in spite of the reduced profit. The insurance on Turo has been worked out. Either way, plan on some degree of wear and tear. Of course with Tesla having a 400K+ back order on deliveries right now, your car is worth a premium if you were to chose to sell it. But that doesn't seem to be the way you're leaning.

Good luck regardless!


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

No way this is real.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> as well I don't know where 'SOMA' is. So, not a good candidate.


Pretty sure this is a returning trock (especially with that profile pic) but I'll play along.

I think SOMA is San Francisco area.

I know a responsible driver in S.F.

@og bunky whaddya say?


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

i have my own car, but if i didnt it would be appealing. absolutely positive someone will take you up on it if the price is competitive...

there are an endless number of rental teslas in the city; you can spot them easily because they have a "CALIFORNIA PERMANENT FLEET" white/blue stickers in place of the year sticker on the license plate.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a beautiful '07 Corolla. But it's not for rent. Sorry suckas.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I have a beautiful '07 Corolla. But it's not for rent. Sorry suckas.


I have a 2013 Honda Odyssey with 240K miles on that I could probably be convinced to sell for the right price but I would never rent a car to someone else, especially me, because I would drive it like I stole it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

For Uber I think the driver has to have his name on the insurance. 

Passengers can be nasty and mess up car interiors, just beware. Drivers will probably cause cosmetic wear outside too.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Its the dumbest thing you could ever do


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

no doubt your car will most likely be destroyed so make sure that you are well covered on insurance and require some sort of a deposit at the very least. other rental companies will be requiring that as well from renters.

many drivers, especially ones who are renting (who do not own a car) are terrible, inexperienced drivers in general, and do not have a lot of experience driving in the city.

just take a look around at many of the rental Tesla's driving in the city with the CPF sticker as i previously mentioned and you will get a pretty good idea of how people will drive and treat your car. a lot of them, which are brand new cars with only a few months on the road, already have many dings, scratches, dents, body panel gashes scrapes etc, wheel curb rashes, etc.

many of them, especially the young drivers, are extremely aggressive and inexperienced drivers and they should not have a driver's license let alone be driving passengers


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

You're better off loaning your vehicle via Turo.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Atavar said:


> HaHaHaHa…. Responsible Uber Driver …. Lol


25 years driving transportation, I've never had one single accident not even a fender bender.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have a 2013 Honda Odyssey with 240K miles on that I could probably be convinced to sell for the right price but I would never rent a car to someone else, especially me, because I would drive it like I stole it.


Agreed; doesn't seem like a winning idea to me


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> 25 years driving transportation, I've never had one single accident not even a fender bender.


Nice. I have been hit by 3 drunk drivers in 2 years.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

on the other hand, if that is your desired end game... and want someone else to total your Tesla under their name (if that's how insurance works, I'm not sure), this might not be a bad way to do it if you are sure you will be covered.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

As I said earlier I got 25 years Driving Experience and has never had an accident, I wish I lived near you cuz I would definitely work out something with you, I was renting the Tesla Model 3 for 8 weeks, and yes I do have some issues with that car, but the main issue is it's not big enough inside, it's not truly a mid-sized car, I assume the Tesla Model S is slightly bigger inside, and I realize as the driver I would probably be responsible for the tires and the basic maintenance which I think comes up every 10,000 miles, I'm driving a Lincoln MKZ Hybrid 2017 now, I will probably just lease it out on one of the peer-to-peer programs as a normal rental, I don't know what price you would want for the rental I just know if I did it it would be long-term.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

og bunky said:


> on the other hand, if that is your desired end game... and want someone else to total your Tesla under their name (if that's how insurance works, I'm not sure), this might not be a bad way to do it if you are sure you will be covered.


So I assume you must have totaled a lot of cars driving uber, my God your insurance must be outrageous..lol


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

I can’t believe you guys believe some super hot, rich chick wants to rent her Tesla to you. Do you guys fall for the Nigerian prince scam too? 😂😂😂


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Rampage said:


> I can’t believe you guys believe some super hot, rich chick wants to rent her Tesla to you. Do you guys fall for the Nigerian prince scam too? 😂😂😂


As long as she comes with the car, of course I believe it! I live in NC and I'm ready to send a deposit via gift card and book my nonrefundable plane ticket to go pick it up. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Genuine extract from the official Uber driver training video:










See it implemented at the rideshare holding lot at an airport near you.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

OP could sell it and probably get list price or more for it as there is a YEARS long wait.

She could then use the profits of the sale to take ubers and humble brag that she sold a Tesla so she could slum in an uber and let you eat that day.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Turo.com


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

"I own a beautiful model S tesla and I just got brand new tires and rims on it "

It wont be so beautiful after... and will probably be returned with a few extra "deposits" and smells.....


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

All “she” needs is a little info first…bank info, ssn, just to get things started. 😉😉


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Thought this sounded fake when she said that she keeps the car in a basement. Say what?


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

basements aren't terribly common in sf but they do exist depending on your definition of basement.... but i thought a basement of any definition would be extra rare in soma


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Thought this sounded fake when she said that she keeps the car in a basement. Say what?


Maybe she misspoke I don't know don't really care, but I have seen lots of houses with a driveway makes a steep drop and it looks like the garage is under the house so maybe she considers that the basement I don't know.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Maybe she misspoke I don't know don't really care, but I have seen lots of houses with a driveway makes a steep drop and it looks like the garage is under the house so maybe she considers that the basement I don't know.


It’s not a she. It’s probably a Russian guy in a dirty wifebeater sitting in front of several monitors, and chain smoking.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I am just amazed at all the keyboard Warrior that goes on on this site, most of you I assume drive that make the comments, is your car wrecked, does it smell, I drove a Ford Fusion 2015 off the lot at 14 miles I drove it to nearly 200,000 miles and it pretty much still ran and look like it did when it came off the showroom floor yeah the upholstery need some detailing cleaning other than that the car was just fine.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I am just amazed at all the keyboard Warrior that goes on on this site, most of you I assume drive that make the comments, is your car wrecked, does it smell, I drove a Ford Fusion 2015 off the lot at 14 miles I drove it to nearly 200,000 miles and it pretty much still ran and look like it did when it came off the showroom floor yeah the upholstery need some detailing cleaning other than that the car was just fine.


WTF are you talking about? 😂😂😂


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ok playing along about a tesla..400,000 owners waiting.
Hertz rents out 50k of them. Why would Elon let these guys get a full warranty on a taxi.
2things will happy. Hertz no more cars #2 Elon will kill warranty on these cars.i would


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> Ok playing along about a tesla..400,000 owners waiting.
> Hertz rents out 50k of them. Why would Elon let these guys get a full warranty on a taxi.
> 2things will happy. Hertz no more cars #2 Elon will kill warranty on these cars.i would


If Hertz bought the cars out right not financed through tesla, and the warranty is based on mileage, why the hell would Tesla itself want to kill the warranty maybe you need to rethink.

*Vehicle Warranty

New Vehicle Limited Warranty*
Your vehicle is protected by a New Vehicle Limited Warranty, which includes the Basic Vehicle Limited Warranty, the Supplemental Restraint System Limited Warranty and the Battery and Drive Unit Limited Warranty.
*Basic Vehicle Limited Warranty*
The Basic Vehicle Limited Warranty covers your vehicle for 4 years or 50,000 miles, whichever comes first.
*Supplemental Restraint System Limited Warranty*
The Supplemental Restraint System Limited Warranty covers your vehicle for 5 years or 60,000 miles, whichever comes first.
*Battery and Drive Unit Limited Warranty*
The Battery and Drive Unit in your vehicle are covered for a period of:

Model S
Model X8 years or 150,000 miles, whichever comes first, with minimum 70% retention of Battery capacity over the warranty period.Model 3 Rear-Wheel Drive8 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first, with minimum 70% retention of Battery capacity over the warranty period.Model 3 Long Range
Model 3 Performance
Model Y Long Range
Model Y Performance8 years or 120,000 miles, whichever comes first, with minimum 70% retention of Battery capacity over the warranty period.

These warranties cover the repair or
replacement necessary to correct defects in the materials or workmanship of any parts manufactured or supplied by Tesla, which occur under normal use.

For further details, please review the New Vehicle Limited Warranty. This summary applies only to vehicles purchased directly from Tesla on or after the date listed on the New Vehicle Limited Warranty; any Tesla vehicles purchased prior to that date are subject to the applicable New Vehicle Limited Warranty effective as of the date of purchase of such vehicle directly from Tesla. You can find your applicable New Vehicle Limited Warranty in your Tesla Account.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

PlatinumTesla said:


> My name is Nicole and I just moved to SOMA three months ago. I own a beautiful model S tesla and I just got brand new tires and rims on it But It just sits in the basement because I don’t drive hardly at all. Honestly I take Uber because I hate driving in the city. I purchased free supercharging for life on my Tesla so Uber drivers interested in renting it from me would never have to pay for gas again and all the money they make would be strictly profit. This means he will never have to pay gas again well at least while you’re renting my tesla. I’m still deciding on the price on which I would like to rent my tesla and all the logistics Still need to be worked out. I was just wondering if any of you would be interested in doing this? This beautiful car is just sitting in my garage collecting dust. Someone else could be enjoying it and Not having to pay for gas for an agreed amount of time…right? Or maybe you just want to try it out for a week crush? I’m also willing to do that at a reasonable price. Please let me know if anybody’s interested With your ideas. I’m trying to stay away from the apps that do this for you as they take almost half of your money I could do it much cheaper than they can because I would be getting 100%





PlatinumTesla said:


> My name is Nicole and I just moved to SOMA three months ago. I own a beautiful model S tesla and I just got brand new tires and rims on it But It just sits in the basement because I don’t drive hardly at all. Honestly I take Uber because I hate driving in the city. I purchased free supercharging for life on my Tesla so Uber drivers interested in renting it from me would never have to pay for gas again and all the money they make would be strictly profit. This means he will never have to pay gas again well at least while you’re renting my tesla. I’m still deciding on the price on which I would like to rent my tesla and all the logistics Still need to be worked out. I was just wondering if any of you would be interested in doing this? This beautiful car is just sitting in my garage collecting dust. Someone else could be enjoying it and Not having to pay for gas for an agreed amount of time…right? Or maybe you just want to try it out for a week crush? I’m also willing to do that at a reasonable price. Please let me know if anybody’s interested With your ideas. I’m trying to stay away from the apps that do this for you as they take almost half of your money I could do it much cheaper than they can because I would be getting 100%


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Rampage said:


> I can’t believe you guys believe some super hot, rich chick wants to rent her Tesla to you. Do you guys fall for the Nigerian prince scam too? 😂😂😂


Not me.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> I can’t believe you guys believe some super hot, rich chick wants to rent her Tesla to you. Do you guys fall for the Nigerian prince scam too? 😂😂😂


ummm...


Toocutetofail said:


> Not me.


uh, i mean, like, the prince was so convincing tho


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

PlatinumTesla said:


> My name is Nicole and I just moved to SOMA three months ago. I own a beautiful model S tesla and I just got brand new tires and rims on it But It just sits in the basement because I don’t drive hardly at all. Honestly I take Uber because I hate driving in the city. I purchased free supercharging for life on my Tesla so Uber drivers interested in renting it from me would never have to pay for gas again and all the money they make would be strictly profit. This means he will never have to pay gas again well at least while you’re renting my tesla. I’m still deciding on the price on which I would like to rent my tesla and all the logistics Still need to be worked out. I was just wondering if any of you would be interested in doing this? This beautiful car is just sitting in my garage collecting dust. Someone else could be enjoying it and Not having to pay for gas for an agreed amount of time…right? Or maybe you just want to try it out for a week crush? I’m also willing to do that at a reasonable price. Please let me know if anybody’s interested With your ideas. I’m trying to stay away from the apps that do this for you as they take almost half of your money I could do it much cheaper than they can because I would be getting 100%


Your car will be destroyed in 30 days and the fake ID the driver gave you will get you nowhere. Just sell the car on carvana and take the cash.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Atavar said:


> HaHaHaHa…. Responsible Uber Driver …. Lol


I was laughing when I read that because I am a Uber driver and I wouldn’t rent to me!


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> If Hertz bought the cars out right not financed through tesla, and the warranty is based on mileage, why the hell would Tesla itself want to kill the warranty maybe you need to rethink


common sense, basic logic, business sense, etc aren't strong suits for many Uber drivers


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> Ok playing along about a tesla..400,000 owners waiting.
> Hertz rents out 50k of them. Why would Elon let these guys get a full warranty on a taxi.
> 2things will happy. Hertz no more cars #2 Elon will kill warranty on these cars.i would


It just occurred to me, that's why tesla isn't taking orders for the model 3lr for the rest of the year, they are sending them to hertz. 

No idea how warranties work on fleet sales but I assume there's some sop for it, rental companies are always buying cars.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

og bunky said:


> common sense, basic logic, business sense, etc aren't strong suits for many Uber drivers


I have enough common sense to know that a finance company doesn't want you doing uber because the car will depreciate in a short period of time, I don't think Tesla is financing the car why would they care if the warranty runs out in one year or three four or five years since you want to use common sense and logic what they not prefer that the warranty runs out in one year,

You were talking about the warranty of the tesla, not financing, do you really think the Tesla's going to break down if an Uber driver drives it for 60,000 miles within a year you really think that car is going to need massive repairs are you joking.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

No. But I think body and interior will show major wear and tear due to uber drivers. Look what happened to exchange leasing cars. Most were trashed. How do most driver rental cars.i know how I drive them.
Thier nice cars . Not bullet proof. What about dings... bumpers rubbing.. just my thinking 
And last if thier is a car shortage. Why would tesla want to sell to Hertz as they always want fleet prices.
The public is paying full msrp


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> Why would tesla want to sell to Hertz


you're right.

Tesla would never want to sell to Hertz. which is why it Hertz does not have any Teslas for rent.

you're always right. when you're right, you're right.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

They got 50k at first that's over 1000 per uber state...as uber is not every where. I am here uber is here but no drivers in most citys . Think it's a cab country.
If I have a few tonight. I am taking cab.
Also they could get other car companies for EV but I think some can do premier with Tesla. Most do x and comfort...ouch


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> No. But I think body and interior will show major wear and tear due to uber drivers. Look what happened to exchange leasing cars. Most were trashed. How do most driver rental cars.i know how I drive them.
> Thier nice cars . Not bullet proof. What about dings... bumpers rubbing.. just my thinking
> And last if thier is a car shortage. Why would tesla want to sell to Hertz as they always want fleet prices.
> The public is paying full msrp


Okay so you are the executive in charge of sales at Tesla and you decide you're not going to sell 100,000 Tesla's to Hertz rental car because there's others going to pay full MSRP, all right so let me figure out your brain working here,

With the 19-inch Wheels the Tesla Model 3 MSRP is just under $50,000, the one I rented did not include enhanced autopilot or self-driving it only had the basic autopilot so let's say the car is $50,000 MSRP and as I said it hertz orders 100,000 of them, that is a $5 billion dollar sale and you're not going to do the sale because Hertz maybe ask for $1,000 or $2,000 off of MSRP which makes that now a 4.8 or 4.9 billion dollar sale,

You As the executive at Tesla in charge of handling the sale, you don't take into account the fact that the Tesla is now going to be exposed to hundreds of thousands of people if not millions of people who their only experience with the Tesla is passing on the street or seeing it parked in a parking lot, you now have thousands of Uber drivers driving the car where the public gets to sit in it see it from the inside and experience the ride and experience it's performance and hear the driver talk about its energy efficiency, you don't care about any of that because you're looking at a one or two million dollar loss on a sale, you don't think of the exposure that Hertz is going to give the Tesla Model 3 as advertising, you don't take into account that people can now go to Hertz and rent a tesla car for a day and decide if they wish to buy one, I don't think you will have your executive job at Tesla for very long I think you will be on the unemployment line, guess my two cents.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I mea


painfreepc said:


> Okay so you are the executive in charge of sales at Tesla and you decide you're not going to sell 100,000 Tesla's to Hertz rental car because there's others going to pay full MSRP, all right so let me figure out your brain working here,
> 
> With the 19-inch Wheels the Tesla Model 3 MSRP is just under $50,000, the one I rented did not include enhanced autopilot or self-driving it only had the basic autopilot so let's say the car is $50,000 MSRP and as I said it hertz orders 100,000 of them, that is a $5 billion dollar sale and you're not going to do the sale because Hertz maybe ask for $1,000 or $2,000 off of MSRP which makes that now a 4.8 or 4.9 billion dollar sale,
> 
> You As the executive at Tesla in charge of handling the sale, you don't take into account the fact that the Tesla is now going to be exposed to hundreds of thousands of people if not millions of people who their only experience with the Tesla is passing on the street or seeing it parked in a parking lot, you now have thousands of Uber drivers driving the car where the public gets to sit in it see it from the inside and experience the ride and experience it's performance and hear the driver talk about its energy efficiency, you don't care about any of that because you're looking at a one or two million dollar loss on a sale, you don't think of the exposure that Hertz is going to give the Tesla Model 3 as advertising, you don't take into account that people can now go to Hertz and rent a tesla car for a day and decide if they wish to buy one, I don't think you will have your executive job at Tesla for very long I think you will be on the unemployment line, guess my two cents.


I mean you math makes perfect sense. But I am taking into consideration thier are no cars new in every city now. Normally you are 100% correct. These are not normal times.
I got my wife a new suv 2 June's ago. Have 14 months no cars in stock.. like 4. I took our car to have services. None in stock.
I drove upstate pa to now Canada. For 2 full weeks . Seems dealers only have used cars


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Okay so you are the executive in charge of sales at Tesla and you decide you're not going to sell 100,000 Tesla's to Hertz rental car because there's others going to pay full MSRP, all right so let me figure out your brain working here,
> 
> With the 19-inch Wheels the Tesla Model 3 MSRP is just under $50,000, the one I rented did not include enhanced autopilot or self-driving it only had the basic autopilot so let's say the car is $50,000 MSRP and as I said it hertz orders 100,000 of them, that is a $5 billion dollar sale and you're not going to do the sale because Hertz maybe ask for $1,000 or $2,000 off of MSRP which makes that now a 4.8 or 4.9 billion dollar sale,
> 
> You As the executive at Tesla in charge of handling the sale, you don't take into account the fact that the Tesla is now going to be exposed to hundreds of thousands of people if not millions of people who their only experience with the Tesla is passing on the street or seeing it parked in a parking lot, you now have thousands of Uber drivers driving the car where the public gets to sit in it see it from the inside and experience the ride and experience it's performance and hear the driver talk about its energy efficiency, you don't care about any of that because you're looking at a one or two million dollar loss on a sale, you don't think of the exposure that Hertz is going to give the Tesla Model 3 as advertising, you don't take into account that people can now go to Hertz and rent a tesla car for a day and decide if they wish to buy one, I don't think you will have your executive job at Tesla for very long I think you will be on the unemployment line, guess my two cents.


like i said. guys like @bobby747 lack common sense, business sense and logic. all they know is "hyuk hyuk, i hates me some Ubers so i ain't sellin no drrrn tesla to em hyuk hyuk"


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Y'all know that it doesn't take much more than a phone number or email address to easily gain access to someone's Uber account. And these scammers come here and try and make contact with you via your email and/or phone. Don't fall for it.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Y'all know that it doesn't take much more than a phone number or email address to easily gain access to someone's Uber account. And these scammers come here and try and make contact with you via your email and/or phone. Don't fall for it.


how?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

og bunky said:


> how?


If you lost your phone or it died or whatever, and you went and got a new phone to replace it, how would you go about updating that new number with Uber? That is how you can get hacked.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> If you lost your phone or it died or whatever, and you went and got a new phone to replace it, how would you go about updating that new number with Uber? That is how you can get hacked.


you're not convincing me. if I lose my phone, or get a new phone number, it's not a simple process of calling Uber and saying I lost my phone and they're just like "oh! ok! here's your new password!" without any form of authentication


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Y'all know that it doesn't take much more than a phone number or email address to easily gain access to someone's Uber account. And these scammers come here and try and make contact with you via your email and/or phone. Don't fall for it.


I understand you said it doesn't take much more, I think it would take a lot more, if they have your email address, they still need a password, and even if it's just a verification code they still need to get the verification code using your phone, the only way I see it could be done is they contact Uber support and try to convince the person on the phone that have a new email and a new phone number and here's the old phone number and the old email, and if that was possible to be done then that's a problem with Uber support and if that could be done that would need to be addressed,

side note are you aware that anyone can pay the money to one of those background check sites and for a lot of us our email and phone number is public record, I have paid one of those sites $19.95 and had an account for a month ran lots of friends and family through it, more information came back than I actually cared to know.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> If you lost your phone or it died or whatever, and you went and got a new phone to replace it, how would you go about updating that new number with Uber? That is how you can get hacked.


I am not 100% sure, but I think you still need to have access to one of those the phone number or the email for verification, If you don't have either one, I would hope they would want some type of ideification emailed to them


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> I understand you said it doesn't take much more, I think it would take a lot more, if they have your email address, they still need a password, and even if it's just a verification code they still need to get the verification code using your phone, the only way I see it could be done is they contact Uber support and try to convince the person on the phone that they have a new email and a new phone number and here's the old phone number and the old email, and if that was possible to be done then that's a problem with Uber support and if that could be done that would need to be addressed,
> 
> side note are you aware that anyone can pay the money to one of those background check sites and for a lot of us our email and phone number is public record, I have paid one of those sites $19.95 and had an account for a month ran lots of friends and family through it, more information came back than I actually cared to know.


" the only way I see it could be done is they contact Uber support and try to convince the person on the phone that they have a new email and a new phone number and here's the old phone number and the old email."

Yep.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Pain free pc.. about the background checks about 5 years ago while picking up at airport a guy about 20 years old hit my car bumper and pushed it in. He was stupid or scared he got his passengers and drove off right in front of me. All I had was his name and plate.
I paid like a few bucks . Found out his dad knew people I knew. Was broke but a decent guy who said his son dont really know what to do.
I told him son hit and ran. We worked it out. He paid me over 3 weeks. But same in some places like big citys if you search for child molesters..omg some could live on your block....anyone on criminal file


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

Just put it on Turo


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> I got this beautiful diamond. Just sitting around. I want to sell it. But I am not sure how much.
> This is a stupid person or a troll.who would want they beautiful car to be used as a taxi...oh i forgot
> Diamond has lifetime cleaning and certification.
> Oh free gas....
> TROLL



Hah, she is Blonde. Must be Real.


----------

